# Cables de audífonos endurecen



## artko (Dic 7, 2011)

Hola a todos 
No sé si éste será el foro adecuado o mi consulta será demasiado básica.
Se trata de que estoy harto de que se vuelvan duros los cables de los audífonos que acompañan a los receptores de radio y otros aparatos de audio.
¿ Alguien conoce algún remedio a este problema ?
Gracias por anticipado y un saludo.
artko


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 7, 2011)

Mi no entender la cuestion...jajajaja

Los cables endurecen cuando estan sometidos a condiciones ambientales adversas según el tipo de material aislante...

Hay materiales, como los cables siliconados que nunca endurecen, pero hay otros que si les da calor, humedad, y asi se resecan y bueno...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 7, 2011)

¿ De que calidad (mala) estás comprando ?

¿ O eso te ocurre en tu trabajo donde emplean solventes ?


----------

